# Thanking & Ranking



## Zadok (Mar 25, 2008)

1. How do I thank posters?

2. Being a Brit and not used to the American educational system, can someone please explain the posters rank - e.g. freshman, junior etc. and how does one graduate from one to the other?

Many thanks!


----------



## Hippo (Mar 25, 2008)

You get an icon to "thank" at the bottom right of every post, I believe that you have to post 15 times before this option becomes avaialble (but it could be 25).

I believe that graduation occcurs as you achieve a higher number of posts.


----------



## Zadok (Mar 25, 2008)

I could see a thank you icon on your reply but I cannot see them on other posts. So it could be that this was because I started the thread that it appeared, and that you are right that I have not posted enough yet to be able to thank other posters. 

It is just that I did not want to seem ungrateful!

Re: graduation - not sure that this is linked with the number of posts. Will keep my eyes peeled on the stats to see if this holds true.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 25, 2008)

Zadok said:


> I could see a thank you icon on your reply but I cannot see them on other posts. So it could be that this was because I started the thread that it appeared, and that you are right that I have not posted enough yet to be able to thank other posters.
> 
> It is just that I did not want to seem ungrateful!
> 
> Re: graduation - not sure that this is linked with the number of posts. Will keep my eyes peeled on the stats to see if this holds true.



You become a sophomore at 500 posts, a junior at 1000, senior at 2000, etc.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 25, 2008)

http://www.puritanboard.com/349377-post6.html

Puritanboard Freshman 1 Posts
Puritanboard Sophmore 500 Posts
Puritanboard Junior 1000 Posts
Puritanboard Senior 2000 Posts
Puritanboard Graduate 3000 Posts
Puritanboard Postgraduate 4000 Posts
Puritanboard Professor 5000 Posts
Puritanboard Doctor 6000 Posts


----------



## dswatts (Mar 25, 2008)

*thanks...*

I've often wondered the same thing...thanks for asking Zadok!


----------



## panta dokimazete (Mar 25, 2008)

The thought apparently being - if you reach the "upper echelons" and have not left or been banned, you have to be learning something!


----------



## Ivan (Mar 25, 2008)

panta dokimazete said:


> The thought apparently being - if you reach the "upper echelons" and have not left or been banned, you have to be learning something!



Well, so far so good. Professorship is next for me, if I keep my nose clean. Whaddya think? Will I make it?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey - I am just trying to get to 3k  - you are a shoe-in, my brother!


----------



## Ivan (Mar 25, 2008)

panta dokimazete said:


> Hey - I am just trying to get to 3k  - you are a shoe-in, my brother!



Never know, I might get banned....


----------



## HaigLaw (Apr 1, 2008)

*Wondered*



VirginiaHuguenot said:


> http://www.puritanboard.com/349377-post6.html
> 
> Puritanboard Freshman 1 Posts
> Puritanboard Sophmore 500 Posts
> ...



I had wondered that myself, plus about the other titles.

Is there somewhere those are explained too?

Thanks!


----------

